

Show HN: Immunizations – My first mobile app, written in Swift - sunnynagra
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/immunizations/id914709957?ls=1&mt=8

======
sunnynagra
Link to learn more: [http://www.RxV2.com/#oi](http://www.RxV2.com/#oi)

